# Fairway Mower or something else????



## AGROwenB (Sep 30, 2020)

Long time lurker, need some advice. I have a Bermuda lawn that is roughly 2 acres, I may extend it to 3 at some point. I am a row crop farmer and as such I have a good bit of equipment that's simply too large for lawn use. I am currently mowing my yard, and have been since I built my home a couple of years ago, with a Kubota Diesel zero turn rotary mower. I'm considering going to a used fairway mower for several reasons that may or may not be accurate. Feel free to bring me up to speed if any of this is incorrect. 1. I want my Bermuda to be cut lower than I can with the rotary without scalping it. 2. I occasionally need to mow my yard in the morning with dew on it. Because Im usually farming once the grass is dry enough to mow with a rotary mower. 3. I wouldn't mind having a wider cut, currently I'm at 62 inches I believe and it takes me about an hour and a half to mow my yard. Those are the main reasons, I do need to be able to increase my mow height occasionally if possible up to around 2 inches. My yard is relatively flat, with a few dips where the water runs but for the most part completely flat . I'm looking at a budget of around 8k or less. All of my farm tractors are Deere so I'm very familiar with the parts guy at my local dealership  . So what do y'all think? Should I be looking for a fairway mower, or something else. If it's a fairway mower I should be after what model or brand do you recommend. I work on equipment all the time but honestly during mowing season I just don't have a lot of time for it, so preferably less maintenance than more. Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!!!

I think a rough mower would probably be your best bet if you are wanting to improve your cut quality but I'm not too sure how much time it will save. I know @Ware bought one of These to mow his acreage but found out that it was faster with a ZT mower but the cut quality was much better. I'm sure he will be along here to give you his thoughts as he is in a somewhat similar situation.

I wouldn't recommend a reel mower in your situation as it would take a little more time with maintenance and I'm not sure what the Max HOC of a Fairway mower is but I think you would be pushing it with 2".


----------



## AGROwenB (Sep 30, 2020)

Mightyquinn thanks for your reply! I was looking through Ware's post and that definitely looks like an option. At the moment the biggest issue I have with the zero turn seems to be that when I hit a bump it leaves a scalp ring where it cuts lower into the stem of my Bermuda. Ware made mention that he thought the multiple 21" decks would help mitigate that as opposed to the the zero turn. A few additional questions. How low can Bermuda be mowed with a rough mower? Does it have or can it have rollers to give those sweet sweet stripes? How about mowing in the dew, is it possible or the same mess as with a zero turn? What's the upkeep like on a rough mower, and are they more reasonably priced than a reel? Thanks again for any info!


----------



## AGROwenB (Sep 30, 2020)

I finally finished @Ware thread. That height adjustment issue seems like a bit of a mess. He also went from the rotary rough mower to the zero turn, which is what I'm currently running, so I guess I'm wondering what I'd really gain going to rough mower from zero turn. Maybe less scalping? A little more width? He said it mowed nice but he was wanting to mow lower, how low we talking? Thanks for info!


----------



## Logan200TCP (Apr 9, 2020)

Stay away from a fairway mower.
The infrequency of mowing on the front lawn in the morning will yield poor results.

Your best bet here is a 5 gang rotary mower like a Groundmaster 4300 or 4500 if budget permits, or a John Deere 8800 or 9009, or Jacobsen AR522.
These will cut at reasonably lower heights without scalping.


----------



## AGROwenB (Sep 30, 2020)

Logan200TCP said:


> Stay away from a fairway mower.
> The infrequency of mowing on the front lawn in the morning will yield poor results.
> 
> Your best bet here is a 5 gang rotary mower like a Groundmaster 4300 or 4500 if budget permits, or a John Deere 8800 or 9009, or Jacobsen AR522.
> These will cut at reasonably lower heights without scalping.


Thanks for the reply @Logan200TCP what do you mean about the infrequency of mowing the front lawn in the morning? Thanks for the mower recommendations, it definitely looks like I need to be looking for that type of mower, hows the maintenance on those, about like a zero turn just more gangs?


----------



## Logan200TCP (Apr 9, 2020)

Mowing grass with reels requires frequent mowing otherwise the reels will just push the grass over if it gets too long.

I've seen it too many times where a home or property owner buys a fairway mower to cut grass as you have described, only to realize the headache and heartache that comes with a machine like this.


----------



## AGROwenB (Sep 30, 2020)

Logan200TCP said:


> Mowing grass with reels requires frequent mowing otherwise the reels will just push the grass over if it gets too long.
> 
> I've seen it too many times where a home or property owner buys a fairway mower to cut grass as you have described, only to realize the headache and heartache that comes with a machine like this.


Yeah that's kinda been my concern, I generally mow about twice a week, with a reel mower I was anticipating mowing about 3 times a week. My main issue with mowing isn't really the time it takes to do it so much as when. I have to wait for the dew to dry and by the time it does I need to be doing something on the farm, and I frequently will be home after sundown. That's why I mentioned the hoc up to 2", sometimes I have to move up if I get behind. So all that said it sounds like reel mowing will put me in more of a bind not less. I'm looking at a budget of 8k, do you have one of those you'd recommend over the others in that price range?


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

I will say that one of the best features of using a reel is that the do great in the mornings with dew, I would even say they cut better. Doesn't make a mess like a rotary would. Most fairway units have 5 reels and that can be a lot to maintain, for example just getting a spin grind could run up to $150 per cutting unit.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Just my 2 cents - $8k isn't going to go very far when it comes to a fairway mower or a large rough mower. I'm sure there are exceptions, but I would expect a unit in that price range to need a fair amount of work to make it a reliable machine. For reference, I paid about $10k for my <1,500 hour JD 8800 at auction, then put another ~$2.5k in parts on it. One thing I learned is whether it's lift arm bushings or bearings or whatever - the cost of parts really starts to stack up when you have to multiply by 5 cutting units.

That said, the cut quality was amazing. :thumbup:

If my new lawn was finished, I may have kept the 8800 - but the zero turn is going to better suit my needs over the next few seasons.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

I own but do not currently use a Toro Greensmaster triplex. Make sure you understand the limitations and unusual operating factors of a multi-reel riding mower.

For my greens mower, the upper limit is 9/16 inch HOC. There's probably some kit that could raise this, but this is a factor. The lower limit HOC is "golf course low." The mower is not zero turn, and if you try to cut at maximum turn, the cut is compromised. It is maneuverable but not ZTR maneuverable. Taking the reels off to backlap is a hassle, and getting all three reels to precisely the same HOC requires diligence. I can easily see when it's off by 1/32 with my untrained eye.

I use a second "trim" mower (usually a McLane 20 incher), and it won't cut low enough. Whether you'll need one depends on your particular turf layout. Since it cuts a 62 inch swath, it won't fit in some areas.

If you get a fairway mower, the reels will be larger (the distance between the blades determines the range of cut) and it will probably solve your HOC issues, but the reels are larger and heavier, hence more work to sharpen/backlap or more costly for you. The mower is larger and takes more storage space.

Having said all that, the cut is unreal and it speeds things up so much you can do crazy things like mow the grass all one way (no stripes). People rode by and wonder how it was mowed. Twice I was asked if it was real.

I got to get mine fixed!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll add that you could probably buy a pretty nice trim mower (3 reels or decks) and stay within your budget of $8k.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Do you have a tractor that can tow a gang reel mower? Would cut the time to mow down significantly.

Lots of options but that is how we mowed our fairways back when I worked on a golf course grounds crew back when I was in High School.

I don't know the cost of this and I'm sure there are cheaper options as well as used but should give you options under your budget.

https://www.toro.com/en/golf/fairway-mowers/reelmaster-transport-frames


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Sorry I'm going to give a differing opinion. I bought a John Deere 3215a a year and a half ago and only gave 500 for it. Every reel needed rebuilt but I'm a farm community kid and am not afraid to tear into something like I know you are too. I probably Spent 3000 rebuilding the reels but now it is perfect and hasn't given me an ounce of trouble other than a fuel filter. I think as a farmer, a mower like this will be a piece of cake and any major maintenance will be in the winter when you have plenty of shop time. I documented most of my rebuild in my journal if you want to check it out. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12192. I will have just under an acre of sod and it's borderline too but but what your going to have it would be perfect for. As for max HOC on this one I was able to cut at 1 inch max but I would say if you want to let it go to 2 inches you could always run over it with your kabota? Lastly I think you would be fine with cutting twice a week if your at an inch. I only have to cut every 2 or 3 days when things are really growing in the spring and your fertilizing a lot. Just my 2 cents on all this!


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Wanted to add my 2 cents

I'm just north of you and mow 2 acres. Started with a Toro 2000d. Upgraded to a 5 reel JD 8000a this summer. Best purchase I have made so far. Bought it on weeks auction for $2800 plus $900 shipping. Was in amazing condition. I must have lucked out.

Keep my 2 acres mowed once or twice a week depending on my travel schedule at 1 inch. I use PGR to help minimize mowing frequency. Can do the whole 2 acres in about 45 minutes.

I would recommend a reel. I've had good luck. Even my Toro did the job well.


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Also I would add that yes it will be spendy to get all the reels sharpened but it's looking like with a back lap a couple times a year it will be 2 or 3 years before I will even need a spin grind on mine and I feel like I mow a lot.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.promow.com/

These are not in the league of some of the reels mentioned before but you could tow them with your kubota and for what a golf course reel mower would cost to spin grind (before you buy any reel figure out how and where you will get your reels ground) you can buy a whole new set of reels ($166 each from china brand new, delivered, or 200 or 300 from ProMow for 6 and 8 reel mowers.


----------



## AGROwenB (Sep 30, 2020)

Thanks to all who have replied, all great information. I am very familiar with maintenance so that wouldn't be an issue at all. I have several tractors but theyre all too big for any kind of lawn use. When I was putting my yard in I seeded Maya Bermuda, I worked the ground with a 30 ft great plains turbo till, took about 5 mins lol. Since then Ive put in trees and with the exception of an occasional fertilizing, I rarely have any large equipment on my lawn. I'm definitely intrigued by the reel mower piece, I know the maintenance will be alot, and my budget may have to be slightly adjusted but I feel like going to a rotary rough mower wouldn't be much different than the rotary zero turn. I think the greens mower would definitely be to low of cut. Where do y'all find these sweet buys on used golf course stuff.. I've read several items on here about auctions, is there a particular thing to search for on that frontkr just get lucky at random equipment auctions? Again thanks to all who have commented, it's all been very helpful.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Your 2" HoC will be an issue with most fairway mowers. If you understand the commitment in time that's involved, you could go to maintaining at about 1" and be ok with the right parts on the reels. You absolutely, no exceptions, would want to go with a machine that has 7" reel units. Another option, and one that could mow at 2", would be something like a Toro 3100D. They cut wide, 84" I think, but ground speed will be slightly less than the ZTR. I don't think you would save a lot of time with one of these but it would check off the rest of your list.

Another approach might be to level the lawn so you don't have those dips and bumps that cause your ZTR to scalp.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

Your local Ag John Deere dealer won't be able to even see parts for a fairway unit on their computer. The can get some filters if they are shared with a piece of Ag equipment. You'll have to go through a John Deere turf dealer.

It was too much aggravation to mow a residential lawn (6 acres) with a fairway mower. A 60" commercial ztr will out mow a fairway unit in speed if you have a few items so mow around. 
If you have a rainy week, you'll have to get the zero turn out anyway. If you go on vacation, when you get back you'll have to get the zero turn out anyway. 
The quality of cut is a lot better and the stripes are a lot better with a fairway mower but at the end of the day, a zero turn won for me


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

gene_stl said:


> https://www.promow.com/
> 
> These are not in the league of some of the reels mentioned before but you could tow them with your kubota and for what a golf course reel mower would cost to spin grind (before you buy any reel figure out how and where you will get your reels ground) you can buy a whole new set of reels ($166 each from china brand new, delivered, or 200 or 300 from ProMow for 6 and 8 reel mowers.


I had a Pro Mow 8 reel 5 gang unit and gave it away.


----------

